# 3mg juice throat hit felt like 18mg overnight, until I cleaned the coils and rewicked.



## rabbitneko (4/6/16)

Is there any explanation for this? 

It's a Sigelei Moonshot 2ml. Coils are Kanthal 24ga.


----------



## Effjh (4/6/16)

rabbitneko said:


> Is there any explanation for this?
> 
> It's a Sigelei Moonshot 2ml. Coils are Kanthal 24ga.



Were your coils very gunked up? Could have been a dry hit or due to burnt cotton.


----------



## rabbitneko (4/6/16)

Effjh said:


> Were your coils very gunked up? Could have been a dry hit or due to burnt cotton.



They weren't more gunked up than usual, but it is possible. The cotton was ~5 days of average use. 

Taste wasn't burnt so much, it just hit my throat really hard. Maybe it was a combination of the coils and cotton.


----------



## Alex (4/6/16)

Dry hit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (4/6/16)

Alex said:


> Dry hit


I agree with @Alex more than likely I dry hit. 

Might be running too much power through those coils.


----------



## Silver (4/6/16)

Must be a dry hit @rabbitneko 
Otherwise, i would like to know what juice this is ! 
I think i might like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GreenyZA (4/6/16)

I don't think I'll enjoy Dry Hit flavoured e-juice... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bakersman (4/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (4/6/16)

Dirty coil = decreased wicking = burnt hit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekiel (4/6/16)

Im assuming you know what a dry hit taste like, and that this was not the same?

This might be a long shot... but it might've been that you had a slightly irritated throat (esp. if you've been vaping heavily the previous night/day), which always makes the throat hit much, much worse... and feels like you're vaping nic strength 5-times higher. It happens every now and then with me, and lasts for a while (first couple of puffs) until the nic actually starts to do its magic. Do you think something like this could've happened, causing you to change the wick and by the time you were done the nic had already started numbing your throat?

Alternatively, you had something in your juice which reacted with the coils, or the gunk of the coils, or caused the nicotine to oxidize faster, which generally also increases the TH tremendously, or who knows what crazy side-reactions can happen overniht to a tank, with a partly-activated metal immersed in a strong reducing agent and a large matrix of different flavour compounds...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rabbitneko (5/6/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Im assuming you know what a dry hit taste like, and that this was not the same?
> 
> This might be a long shot... but it might've been that you had a slightly irritated throat (esp. if you've been vaping heavily the previous night/day), which always makes the throat hit much, much worse... and feels like you're vaping nic strength 5-times higher. It happens every now and then with me, and lasts for a while (first couple of puffs) until the nic actually starts to do its magic. Do you think something like this could've happened, causing you to change the wick and by the time you were done the nic had already started numbing your throat?



Definitely wasn't a dry hit. I know what those feel like  I doubt it was an irritated throat either. I usually feel intense throat hits first thing in the morning, and then after a while it gets better. But I vaped it most of the day with that intense throat hit, until about 13:00 the afternoon, where I rewicked and cleaned my coils off. It felt different immediately. 



Ezekiel said:


> Alternatively, you had something in your juice which reacted with the coils, or the gunk of the coils, or caused the nicotine to oxidize faster, which generally also increases the TH tremendously, or who knows what crazy side-reactions can happen overniht to a tank, with a partly-activated metal immersed in a strong reducing agent and a large matrix of different flavour compounds...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I think this might be it. The same juice (Original Criminal White) afterwards tasted much much better.


----------



## rabbitneko (5/6/16)

Silver said:


> Must be a dry hit @rabbitneko
> Otherwise, i would like to know what juice this is !
> I think i might like



 It's Original Criminal White, very tasty! 

It was definitely different to a dry hit though, I've experienced those. From what I can gather from comments here it was a gunked up coil (although I've seen worse) and reduced wicking, and possibly something oxidising the nicotine faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rabbitneko (5/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> I agree with @Alex more than likely I dry hit.
> 
> Might be running too much power through those coils.



I range between 45 to 55 watts.


----------



## bakersman (5/6/16)

I too had funny throat hit experiences, i would vape normal then out of nowhere i will get a dry hit like shot, then after that everything will be normal, so I'm also leaning towards the gunk theory

Reactions: Like 1


----------

